# Sex helps you look better.



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

What do you think? Have you noticed?

Mrs. Conan and I have had a few tumultuous years. Sometimes sex has been very dried up in frequency, due mostly to me, and other times it has been through the roof.

Lately, I've been trying to to get healthier in every way possible and having increased sexual frequency is on the menu.

I have had sex with her at least once a day for the past three days wether I felt like it initially or not.

Her looks have improved.

This is no joke. Not sure if it is just good hormones being released, happiness at coupling, confidence in her attractiveness or all combined but she looked simply FANTASTIC today!

Her body seems more lithe, lean and flexible. Her skin tone is markedly improved. There seems to be more color in her skin and eyes. Her hair is more lustrous and falls better around her head and shoulders.

This isn't even mentioning her improved mood and mental state.

Her sharpness and acuity seems improved as well.

She is hot and that is objective. 

Has anyone else noticed things like this?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> What do you think? Have you noticed?
> 
> Mrs. Conan and I have had a few tumultuous years. Sometimes sex has been very dried up in frequency, due mostly to me, and other times it has been through the roof.
> 
> ...


*Then the complete antithesis of this would preeminently be exactly how ugly I am becoming!

A lot to be said for your theory, Conan!

I cannot help but to hope and pray that you both, with good practice, will come to look every bit as good as Mr. and Mrs. America!*


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> What do you think? Have you noticed?
> 
> Mrs. Conan and I have had a few tumultuous years. Sometimes sex has been very dried up in frequency, due mostly to me, and other times it has been through the roof.
> 
> ...


As chat up lines go this is one of the best lol. 
“You look so much better when you have sex every day my love” 
“I don’t want it for myself but I’ll do it for you”
Your selflessness is an example to us all. 😇


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Sometimes sex has been very dried up in frequency, due mostly to me,



Due to heath issues or not in the mood? More often than not, it seems to be due to wives rather than husbands. Was just curious.

Yes, regular sex releases happy hormones. Doesn’t need to be every day; every few days will do the trick too. Too much of a good thing and it can make people tired.

It’s funny how different we both feel after orgasm: for my wife, it’s like she has been injected with 3 espressos, she wants to be active and can’t immediately fall asleep (if it’s at night). And I feel like somebody slipped in kryptonite under me and my ****...Can barely move for a few minutes...
It’s a nice feeling but I imagine if we were doing it in the wild, thousands of years ago, I could easily have been overpowered/slaughtered by a rival mate in those 5-10 minutes while I was ‘stunned’...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@ConanHub the feelings you are experiencing are due to the dopamine and oxytocin hormones being released when you have sex. Ever heard of beer goggles? These are post coitus hormones goggles.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

What you are describing is known as the FFL (freshly ****ed look). Sex reduces her stress which makes those worry lines soften etc. Limbers her up and so on. Good for her and good for you so keep it up (pun intended).


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> @ConanHub the feelings you are experiencing are due to the dopamine and oxytocin hormones being released when you have sex. Ever heard of beer goggles? These are post coitus hormones goggles.


That is why I said objectively. I MB a couple times a day on average so my hormone levels are probably the same.

The sex is good but I am doing it even when I don't really feel like it. I'm overcoming some issues.

Objectively, she is looking better.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I can’t wait for the infomercial on this!
Where’s my credit card?!?>


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> That is why I said objectively. I MB a couple times a day on average so my hormone levels are probably the same.
> 
> The sex is good but I am doing it even when I don't really feel like it. I'm overcoming some issues.
> 
> Objectively, she is looking better.


You feel the need to MB (Master in Business?  a couple of times a day but you often don't feel like sex....? Hmmmm. "Watson! Cum at once if convenient. If inconvenient, cum all the same!" - Sherlock Holmes
If only I could spot a connection somewhere...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Lila said:


> @ConanHub the feelings you are experiencing are due to the dopamine and oxytocin hormones being released when you have sex. Ever heard of beer goggles? These are post coitus hormones goggles.


She looked great all day and I even took pictures. I'm telling you, she is more confident, flexible, lithe, better skin tone, shinier eyes and hair and dresses in sexier clothes.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I totally believe this.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

InMyPrime said:


> You feel the need to MB (Master in Business?  a couple of times a day but you often don't feel like sex....? Hmmmm. "Watson! Cum at once if convenient. If inconvenient, cum all the same!" - Sherlock Holmes
> If only I could spot a connection somewhere...


Mrs. C and I have been overcoming some issues. She likes sex about once a day and I'm good for at least twice but I have been emotionally withdrawn.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> Mrs. C and I have been overcoming some issues. She likes sex about once a day and I'm good for at least twice but I have been emotionally withdrawn.


Is this something you don't want to get into? Like what's the reason for being withdrawn? You mean you can't have sex when withdrawn?


I can't quite reconcile this: 

"She likes sex about once a day and I'm good for at least twice"

with this:

"sex has been very dried up in frequency"

Something's gotta give here.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

InMyPrime said:


> ConanHub said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. C and I have been overcoming some issues. She likes sex about once a day and I'm good for at least twice but I have been emotionally withdrawn.
> ...


Maybe because it's not the actual thread topic and not necessarily our business?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> Maybe because it's not the actual thread topic and not necessarily our business?


:smile2:

I have posted about what we have gone through but, you are correct, this thread isn't about that.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> Maybe because it's not the actual thread topic and not necessarily our business?



True. But in order to provide a helpful answer, it would be good to first understand whether she looks good because they have a lot of sex or because he masturbates twice a day (not that there’s anything wrong with that!) and sex has dried up. 

Btw I also read that semen apparently is the secret for eternal youth. According to the article, if you rub it on your face, it takes care of wrinkles like no other cream does, since it’s very high in protein (contains lots of babies etc). In fact, apparently they add drops of semen to many creams that are sold in shops. 
In fact it’s one of the top 5 ingredients:

https://health.howstuffworks.com/sk...ucts/5-weirdest-beauty-cream-ingredients5.htm

So next time you good people procreate, be aware that your husband is providing you with a little more youth with every drop he sacrifices for you.

Is that more on topic? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> :smile2:
> 
> 
> 
> I have posted about what we have gone through but, you are correct, this thread isn't about that.



Which thread? The only ones I saw were about ED and porn addiction etc.

I personally think it’s ok to admit the reality that for men, sex drive goes down over the years, even if the (big) head doesn’t sometimes want to admit it and still thinks it wants to **** 5 times a day.

So whatever it is that is keeping you from banging the missus as much as you wish, it is all normal and part of life (as far as I can tell).

I personally would cut out masturbation if you have a willing wife which it seems that you do. And certainly cut out porn (right @Diana7?). I see those two things as supplemental stuff when your spouse is not quite there with you, in terms of need or you are going through a seriously dry spell and can’t otherwise cope. Much better than getting a mistress or going to a ***** house.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> :smile2:
> 
> I have posted about what we have gone through but, you are correct, this thread isn't about that.


I once advised EB that it is perfectly acceptable to tell us nosy nellies that something is none of our business. The same goes for you.

With that said, my heart goes out to you in your grief.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

InMyPrime said:


> True. But in order to provide a helpful answer, it would be good to first understand whether she looks good because they have a lot of sex or because he masturbates twice a day (not that there’s anything wrong with that!) and sex has dried up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I think of the thousands of used condoms I’ve thrown down the toilet over the years..........
I could have had my own moisturizing cream business. 
Not to mention the sex,there’s me providing a beautifying service to these women without so much as a word of thanks!
My generosity will be rewarded in heaven I’m sure. 😇


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

InMyPrime said:


> Which thread? The only ones I saw were about ED and porn addiction etc.
> 
> I personally think it’s ok to admit the reality that for men, sex drive goes down over the years, even if the (big) head doesn’t sometimes want to admit it and still thinks it wants to **** 5 times a day.
> 
> ...


I went and checked my threads and couldn't find it. Just as well, maybe I deleted it.

We went through some serious hell, I was in a terrible accident and I am working through PTSD type symptoms that include resentment and hostility towards Mrs. C on top of crushing depression.

Masturbating doesn't require intimacy and I am still very HD.

I have allowed a wall to come between us and I am trying to break it down.

The increase in sexual frequency for her, truly seems to be improving her looks.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> I went and checked my threads and couldn't find it. Just as well, maybe I deleted it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am very sorry to hear about your accident. If you have any kind of hostility towards her, it means you in some way blame her for that or other. In which case, you should seek counselling together to resolve it, if you can’t find a way to talk about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

So....... Back to the OP.

Has anyone noticed this happening?

Has anyone had a friend that went without for a while and suddenly looked better?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> So....... Back to the OP.
> 
> Has anyone noticed this happening?
> 
> Has anyone had a friend that went without for a while and suddenly looked better?


I’m guessing that her overall health took a hit while you were both dealing with the traumatic incident, and now her naturally good health is returning.

Having said that, I have noticed someone looking especially fab one day and inquired, only to be told they got laid (or kissed passionately) the night before.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Lila said:
> 
> 
> > @ConanHub the feelings you are experiencing are due to the dopamine and oxytocin hormones being released when you have sex. Ever heard of beer goggles? These are post coitus hormones goggles.
> ...


Damn @ConanHub.... You've got me sold. Now *I* have to find me a sex buddy. Save me money on Botox 😉


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well this went nowhere! LoL!

Are there just a lot of ugly ****ers out there?>

Has anyone gone a long time without and then had a bunch of sex for a week and gotten worse looking?:grin2:


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Well this went nowhere! LoL!
> 
> Are there just a lot of ugly ****ers out there?<a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_devil.png" border="0" alt="" title="Devil" ></a>
> 
> Has anyone gone a long time without and then had a bunch of sex for a week and gotten worse looking?<a href="http://talkaboutmarriage.com/images/TAMarriage_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" ></a>


Lol. I'm sure if it was just that sex made people look better, you'd have a lot more NSA sex among single people. 

I think it has less to do with sex and more to do with happiness. Healthy humans are naturally attracted to happy individuals.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

ConanHub said:


> That is why I said objectively. I MB a couple times a day on average so my hormone levels are probably the same.
> .


Do you ever leave your bathroom lol ?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ConanHub said:


> So....... Back to the OP.
> 
> Has anyone noticed this happening?
> 
> Has anyone had a friend that went without for a while and suddenly looked better?


Colleague was single for some time, met a man, developed a steady bond.

After a particular weekend, she came in and was not her usual stressed self... she was relaxed, smiling, dare I say... kinda glowing.

I wasn't the only one who noticed. Some (immature) giggles were shared. 

She was also adjusting her lifestyle habits, and dressing in brighter options. Maybe it was everything combined.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

I would say, based on experience, that this is correct. Married a long time.. good sex didn't happen until the last year.... Like _good _good sex... like neither of us could move off the bed good.
Since then she is very happy, lighter on her feet... there is a change in her and its for sure related to being desired by a man and being f*cked well by him.
She even had a moment where she said she has never been happier with her life or looks

I think Beyonce called it* Vitamin **D*... and not the one from the sun


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Lila said:


> Lol. I'm sure if it was just that sex made people look better, you'd have a lot more NSA sex among single people.
> 
> I think it has less to do with sex and more to do with happiness. Healthy humans are naturally attracted to happy individuals.


I agree with that!

In my opinion it is not the sex that makes people look better, but more so the motivation to take better care of yourself when you are A) wanting to be with someone or B) being with someone that cares for you. 

As for those that feel a bucket of semen is the fountain of youth and that it should be regarded as such... well you know how some cultures will cut the fins off of 1000s of sharks, drive certain species to the brink of extinction for their scales, horns, parts just so that they can make their magical potion that gives them strength and youth? If everything were true about semen there would be thousands of semen poachers out there steeling the semen from every man possible and then selling the stuff on the black markets!!!!!!










ON SECOND THOUGHT, NEVER MIND, I am wrong!!!!

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

badsanta said:


> I agree with that!
> 
> In my opinion it is not the sex that makes people look better, but more so the motivation to take better care of yourself when you are A) wanting to be with someone or B) being with someone that cares for you.
> 
> ...


This made me LoL!!!:laugh:


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

How much of it is her actually looking better in some objective sense, and how much is your perception of how she looks?

My wife looks great all the time. But she's particularly stunning when we're having sex. But I'm not sure a casual observer outside the relationship would notice a difference in her attractiveness. I suspect it's the happy chemicals in my brain that make me _think _she looks better as much as it is any physiological changes in her.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> How much of it is her actually looking better in some objective sense, and how much is your perception of how she looks?
> 
> My wife looks great all the time. But she's particularly stunning when we're having sex. But I'm not sure a casual observer outside the relationship would notice a difference in her attractiveness. I suspect it's the happy chemicals in my brain that make me _think _she looks better as much as it is any physiological changes in her.


I took pictures. Her flexibility, poise, color, vitality, eye and hair shininess were all much improved.

Not even mentioning a better attitude, overall outlook, being more affectionate and confident.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

So I waited over a week and then we had some truly amazing sex two nights ago and I noticed it again.

She also had a rando guy just buy her a soda!

Maybe she just flourishes with the release of sex hormones?


----------

